# My foundation bitch!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Kaleef's Serendipity v Kenlyn "Delphi"

Hee!































































































































And look! She DOES hold still!










Although usually she's doing things:


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

She is beautiful! So happy too.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just curious, but foundation for what? Are you breeding her? Beautiful dog btw.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, Jackie, she is just incredible!!! Perfect, even.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's been a blast so far!

And yes Lucy, she's for breeding


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

STUNNING, Jackie! I also love her call name! Daphne really got you a jaw-droppingly beautiful, streamlined, balanced-looking girl. She has a very sweet face, too. She is eye-catching for sure. What a perfect girl she is!! I love the pics of her enjoying herself. She likes water I guess!







What do Strauss and Justin think of her? Are you gonna title her further in anything? When might you begin breeding her... any ideas what direction you want the kennel lines to go in already, do you have possible combos in your head right now? Will she be shown further? Will I EVER run out of Q's??







She is GORGEOUS. Brag on, brag on!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jackie!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:STUNNING, Jackie! I also love her call name!


Thank you







I call her "Delphi" for the Philadelphia Philharmonic xD Gotta stay with the music theme you know.

She also has nicknames already x.x Dilly Delly (Dilly Dally) and Dippy Delly xD

My second litter will likely be an Elton John litter, because I want to be a dork and name a (hopefully) sable bitch puppy "Marcato's Philadelphia Freedom"











> Quoteaphne really got you a jaw-droppingly beautiful, streamlined, balanced-looking girl.


Yes she did!!!



> Quote:What do Strauss and Justin think of her?


Justin won't meet her for awhile. Strauss tolerates her:









He mostly tries to ignore her. He's kind of a fuddy duddy when it comes to playing with other canines. He'll play chase for awhile, but there's a lot of "yelling", and mostly he'll opt to play by himself.



> Quote:Are you gonna title her further in anything?


She's definitely done with Rally, simply because I don't like it at all (it bores me), but I am hoping to title her in OB to at least a CDX as well as take her to her MX and MXJ in agility....I'd really love to try her for a MACH, depending on how she takes to things.

I'd also at least like to get her on sheep for her HIC. I'm less critical of dogs with "Just" an HIC after noticing that the handler really has to know sheep too. Although if I could find somewhere to send her for trialling, I'd probably do it.



> Quote:When might you begin breeding her


Looking at her next heat cycle...I'd hope for fall puppies instead of winter puppies (OMG ew, lol).



> Quote:any ideas what direction you want the kennel lines to go in already, do you have possible combos in your head right now?


Show dogs that work, and working dogs that show!

The first litter will be sired by Daphne's Tag, the second I'd really like to breed her to Justin (similar lines). I may or may not do a third litter...do have a couple of studs in mind, one being a half German boy.



> Quote:Will she be shown further?


Yes







I'm going to try and finish her. She has 7 points. She's entered in a couple of shows while we're down in TX, and, if she's not due to be bred/in whelp in September, I'm going to enter her in the WI Specialty.



> Quote:Will I EVER run out of Q's??


No, and I love it xD



> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Butting in again (and thanks for the answers! Sitting on my hands cos of more Qs ). She is in really, really good physical condition, it looks like! Had to mention that!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

She is such a beauty!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's pretty good muscle wise...needs to put on some weight though (She is a SKINNY thing right now).

By the way, the reason I like her as a pairing for Justin is because they have the same lines behind them (Fran-Jo stuff). My biggest concerns are maintaining shoulder (Del could use a liiiiiiitle more reach, which Justin has) and heads....her mother's litter had icky Collie heads.

Hers isn't bad, but it seems SO small after looking at my Moose for 5 years! That Casaba is HUGE! LOL! And yes, I mean Casaba and not Cabeza xD

Delphi's lines are also very similar to the other bitch I had looked at.

They're both linebred on:
Kismet's Sweetheart Deal
1990 GV CH ROM Proven Hill's Banker of Altana
Pinebuck's Myra of Kismet

The difference is, the linebreeding on these dogs is SIGNIFICANTLY less than that of the other bitch, which I really like.

The other bitch was:
4,4 - 4,5,5 on Banker
3 - 3,4 on Sweetheart Deal
4 - 4,5 on Myra

Delphi is linebred this way:
5 - 5 on Banker
4-4 on Sweetheart Deal
5 - 5 on Myra

The first bitch was linebred on 11 dogs. Delphi is linebred on 7. Del's tightest linebreeding is 4,5 - 4 on WeLove DuChien's R-Man

The 4,4 - 4,5,5 with Banker was the tightest in the other bitch.

MUCH more open (and I'm more comfortable) with Delphi's pedigree. I'm also taking her to two "open" boys, and then I'll likely expound on that with a "Loose" linebreeding. I just need to avoid doubling up on Rollins and I really don't want any more Dallas (That's going to be the toughie).

Justin is linebred 5 - 5,5 on Stuttgart's Sundance Kid

A Justin/Delphi pairing would be linebred 4 - 5 on Pete of Fran-Jo

Tag is 4,3 - 5,5,5 on Sundance Kid and 5 - 5 on Covy-Tucker Hill's Zinfandel

The Tag/Delphi pairing would result in an open pedigree.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Like Forest Gump stumbling into a Mensa meeting......









Wassat mean, "open" pedigree?

We reeeeally need a "Duh" smiley..


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Open pedigree = No linebreeding in 5 generations


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks! Double-Duh!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's a looker for sure!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I still can't get over how wonderful she is







She met some of my closest kennel club friends last night, and it was just awesome.

When I had Zander out there the first night, I could barely get him in the door. It was pathetic.

Delphi walked right in and started looking around. "Hello world! I'm here!"

She greeted everybody enthusiastically and just had a grand old time


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is wonderful!!!! And beautiful!! So glad Daphne scored for you! And Tag is an awesome dog too, what nice breeding. Tooo bad I won't be in the market for a pup anytime sonn.....


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

When you are, if you want something healthy and American (or a potential cross) feel free to look me up xD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks great. 

What all do you intend to do with her?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks great. 

What all do you intend to do with her?


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

she is stunning. Best of luck with her.
How old is she?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: XephI'd also at least like to get her on sheep for her HIC. I'm less critical of dogs with "Just" an HIC after noticing that the handler really has to know sheep too. Although if I could find somewhere to send her for trialling, I'd probably do it.


Just to clarify...a handler does NOT have to be experienced in sheep handling to get an HIC. An HT, yes, but not for an instict certificate. While we didn't get an "offical" HIC, we did go for an instinct test (which is, essentially and HIC), and we knew nothing about sheep or sheep handling. For an HT, the dogs needs to take the sheep from cone to cone to cone and demonstrate a stop/sit, etc.

Congrats!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not worried about the HIC







I did Strauss and Justin's fine, but the HT and beyond...yeah...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:What all do you intend to do with her?


HIC, CDX, MX/MXJ (Would really like to try for a MACH)


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: XephI'm not worried about the HIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I don't doubt that. 



> Originally Posted By: XephI'd also at least like to get her on sheep for her HIC. I'm less critical of dogs with "Just" an HIC after noticing that the handler really has to know sheep too. Although if I could find somewhere to send her for trialling, I'd probably do it.


My comment was towards your post that stated that people needed to "know sheep" in order to get an H.I.C, which I believe, is incorrect (and I have been herding off and on for 2 years). I didn't want someone else to read it and think that they needed experience on sheep to get in instinct certificate. 


In fact, I think people should take their dogs for an instinct test - it is fun!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For Mauser's HIC test I didn't even go IN with him.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:My comment was towards your post that stated that people needed to "know sheep" in order to get an H.I.C


Sorry, I worded it incorrectly







I meant "knowing sheep" (moderate understanding) for anything beyond the HIC. It also seems like a giant puzzle in terms of needing to direct your dog, and I suck at that, lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like you will have lots of fun with her. I worry about American showlines -- a lot of people have the idea that they cannot or should not do performance events with them, which I completely disagree with. It is always good to see showline dogs going beyond the basics. 

I really enjoyed doing the herding instinct thing with Babsy. After putting her on sheep after never seeing them before and actually seeing her herding them, I was out looking for places to herd with her. Then reality struck my checkbook, uhg! 

I am currently of the position that if I have the money for anything, I will not have the time!


----------

